# Non-English - RUSSIAN General Talk



## SAS (Nov 16, 2008)

*Русскоязычная община FreeBSD*


----------



## tim (Nov 17, 2008)

Мир вам!


----------



## danger@ (Nov 17, 2008)

Sorry guys, we currently do not support/allow non-english topics. This might change in the future though.


----------

